# Hi, I am new and need some advice on dif Probiotics



## Bethers38 (May 23, 2009)

I suffer from the wonderful IBS diarrea/urgency/constipation. Some times it is controlled better then others. I am also on Zoloft, Synthroid and Klonopin. I just had a baby so my hormones I am sure are not helping. A nurse friend of mine wants to send me 1. GastrEnz V602. Securil3. Gastric Comfort Formula #6014. Ifloral Multi Probiotic CapsulsI am hoping that they do not have too much stuff in them that will get me sick. I see the ad for Align. My CVS has it. I am wondering if that would be gentlier on my stomach? Has anyone tried the above products or Align? I would love to hear results.Thanks.Bethers


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIf you are looking for something that is gentle on the stomach, avoid anything that has FOS in it or INULIN. Those two ingreedients can play hell with the stomach. there are lots of probiotics without them. here are some general info in taking probiotics and getting the best from them..the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersif you need any other advice on probiotics please drop me a line.Ian


----------

